# Shrimp And Talapia?



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

Ive only been using pellets and bloodworms as food and had a couple questions before trying some new food for my 4 reds. I wanna get some shrimp and talapia. Is there anything I should know before purchasing these foods at my local grocery store. i.e. feeding only raw shrimp, or vice verse?? thanks!


----------



## new era (Oct 19, 2011)

Only raw, shell on or off is fine. No tail for mine. Hope that helps.


----------



## beastin (Apr 12, 2011)

I will attest to the shrimp and tilapia diet. When I got my 1st RBP it was about 5". I fed it only krill, bloodworms, and it would eat beef heart but not often. In the last year I have only fed her a mixture of tilapia and shrimp and she grew to 11"! You will have to find which shrimp they like better... raw shell on, or the cooked. I recommend starting them off with the raw shell on, but taking some of the shell off. They will get huge!


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

yea beastin is right, they will get huge and keeping the shell on will help bring out their red color in them. Mines wouldnt accept the shrimp with the shell on at first so i had to strip it off. After awhile I slowly started feeding them with the shell on guess they knew it was the same great tasting shrimp


----------

